# conneaut/ashtabula



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

Wats up guys! I was thinking of heading up to fish either ashtabula or conneaut i see the flow gages are not that bad but how is the clearity of the rivers with the rain we got the past day n a half. Any info would be appreciated, I would just hate to call off work and drive up there and not be able to fish. Thanks again and good luck.


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

yeah me too!
i'm in south columbus.
i was planning to come up for sunday morning fishing, but if its bad, ill wait. 
what do you locals think?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't fish the conny or ash but I can tell you that the Grand, Chagrin, and Rocky are all blown out with more rain in the forecast. This probably isn't a good weekend to make the trip. Sorry guys.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know what gauge you're looking at but the conny is blown out, right now the conny guage is showing 900 plus. My fishable number for the conny is under 200. So that leaves the ash, I do not have a number to compare it too the conny guage but I would assume it is blown out as well. Save the day off.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw them both today. Both are fishable. Connie has 12" of visibility and is moving fast. Ashtabula was perfect 18-20" of visibility and nice flow. I don't have any good reports 4 steelhead and 2 suckers between me and my nephew. We quit around 2:00pm.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I looked at Conny today. Flow a bit high, color getting close. I looked at the Ash today as well. Flow good, color good. Time to fish.

-KSU


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

ill be at the conny in the morning!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I fished both.... and let me add that I suck at steelhead fishing... guy I was with pulled one female about 30 inches out of the conny.... I had two on for a total of about 4 seconds and that was it! went to ashtabula and I finally hooked a real nice fish.... peeled off a bunch of line then came back up stream then back down and started back up and my line just broke.... down by the hook.... couldn't believe it.... I was just letting the fish do what it needed to... not hoarsing.... oh well!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to Steelheading!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what pound test do you avid steelheaders usually use.... when conditions are good.... decently clear water... it was stained a bit when i was there last weekend so I opted for 10# flouro... just wondering! and what are your favorites!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Some guys go really low, 6# I've heard some even go down to 4#. On my fly setup, I use 8# when the water is crystal clear, and 10 or 12# when the stain is heavy. Some say the steelies are leader shy but I get strikes at these higher weights.


----------



## 8 gold medals (Jun 10, 2009)

In the lake or with a noodle rod, I use a 6# flourocarbon P-Line. When Flyfishing I only use 7 or 8# Grand Max or Flouroflex.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I like 6 lb its small enough not to spook em but strong enough to bring them in.


----------

